# death machine make over



## DR.Death (Sep 5, 2006)

Well today i decided to paint my computer black well pictures will be coming soon just am to lazy to get the cam at the moment but i will latter this evening after the 2nd coat of paint ok here are som picts of it so far it has only the one coat on it


----------



## DR.Death (Sep 6, 2006)

Ok it is on the last legs of being painted just a few more coats and it will be ready ... i am also wanting to paint the inside of my case but i don’t know what color.. it should go with red and black. any suggestions welcome


----------



## pt (Sep 6, 2006)

it looks cool, i would paint the inside with both red and black


----------



## Protius (Sep 6, 2006)

looks awesome, cant wait to see it with the interior painted


----------



## drade (Sep 6, 2006)

pt said:


> it looks cool, i would paint the inside with both red and black



I'd go with what he said.


----------



## DR.Death (Sep 6, 2006)

Ok but i ran into a snag with the painting. What ever came on the case cased the paint to crack and go soft so i had to sand every thing down and i started to repaint but i ran out of paint so i will go get some 2morow evening ... ok on painting the inside should i prime it firs or just paint away and after u guys take your cases apart how do u put them back together after


----------



## stealthfighter (Sep 7, 2006)

Everything about yur case is so schmexy... love the hardware...


----------



## t_ski (Sep 7, 2006)

Most cases are held together with pop rivets.  You take them apart by drilling out the center of the rivet from the outside.  To put them back together you need new rivets and a pop rivets gun.  Here's a link to read up on:

http://www.boxgods.com/dept/modding/index.php?Action=Article&ID=201

Should give you enough details to get you going.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 7, 2006)

And yes, you should lightly sand, then prime any bare metal before you paint it.  Most paints will not stick to bare metal.


----------



## DR.Death (Sep 7, 2006)

ok thanks i am going to get the stuff to do it and then i will start some time befor i go back to school


----------



## DR.Death (Sep 8, 2006)

well here are some more picts it is going not to bad now so wee will see... well i will sand every thin and paint /prime it tomorrow


----------



## DR.Death (Sep 9, 2006)

Here is another update it is back together now i just have to polish it to a mirror shine


----------



## _33 (Sep 9, 2006)

DR.Death said:


> Here is another update it is back together now i just have to polish it to a mirror shine



Hmmm, that paint job doesn't seem to be perfect.  Just my call.


----------



## technicks (Sep 9, 2006)

Not perfect?  
No man just kidding. I know how hard it is to spray with that kind of paint


----------



## pt (Sep 9, 2006)

i'm thinking of painting my case too, can you help me out, i don't know how to do it  
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=16899


----------



## technicks (Sep 9, 2006)

pt said:


> i'm thinking of painting my case too, can you help me out, i don't know how to do it
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=16899



Here you can look at how it's done. It's in Dutch but there are some pictures with it.
It gives you an example how to do it.
http://casejunkies.com/index.php?upn=010001&hl_id=2979


----------



## infrared (Sep 9, 2006)

What is that case? I like it a lot!


----------



## drade (Sep 9, 2006)

its ok


----------



## infrared (Sep 9, 2006)

The front panel looks nice, i don't usually like cases with a door completely across the drive bays, but that one looks ok.

BTW, nice attempt on the paint job, i think if you sanded it down with the finest wet/dry paper you can get hold of, the polish it with T-cut or Mer polish and it'll be awsome!


----------



## DR.Death (Sep 9, 2006)

ya that what i am goign to do i just need to get the stuff and do it the other mstake i made was i did not prime the outer panals but it went on fine


----------



## pt (Sep 9, 2006)

technicks said:


> Here you can look at how it's done. It's in Dutch but there are some pictures with it.
> It gives you an example how to do it.
> http://casejunkies.com/index.php?upn=010001&hl_id=2979



i don't understand much of it, don't you know any in english?


----------



## technicks (Sep 9, 2006)

DR.Death said:


> ya that what i am goign to do i just need to get the stuff and do it the other mstake i made was i did not prime the outer panals but it went on fine



I had it on my last case when i sprayed with some cheap paint. There where tiny drops everywhere. 
Next time i am buying some better paint.


----------



## technicks (Sep 9, 2006)

pt said:


> i don't understand much of it, don't you know any in english?



I can explane it to you.


----------



## pt (Sep 9, 2006)

technicks said:


> I can explane it to you.



do you use msn?


----------



## technicks (Sep 9, 2006)

Here read this. This will help you a lot. It's in English. With some nice pics.
http://www.mnpctech.com/case-mod-paint-computer-pc-case-mod-how-to.html


----------



## t_ski (Sep 10, 2006)

You can always use bablefish:

http://babelfish.altavista.com/


----------



## pt (Sep 10, 2006)

i understand english quite well, thanks anyways


----------



## t_ski (Sep 10, 2006)

I meant for the dutch site:

http://casejunkies.com/index.php?upn=010001&hl_id=2979


----------



## technicks (Sep 10, 2006)

t_ski said:


> You can always use bablefish:
> 
> http://babelfish.altavista.com/



Great. I was looking for such a program/site.
Thanks


----------



## DR.Death (Sep 28, 2006)

ok guys it is finaly done and not looking to bad i will pose some new picts in the case galeary soon as i turn my side fan arould  look in my sig for a link to my case


----------



## strick94u (Sep 29, 2006)

technicks said:


> I had it on my last case when i sprayed with some cheap paint. There where tiny drops everywhere.
> Next time i am buying some better paint.


Hint automotive touchup paint has a better sprayer on it  and nice colors too I just painted my old toughbook to match my car


Cant wait to see your rig Dr death


----------



## da_pimp20 (Oct 19, 2006)

helloo how are you.. what kind of paint are you using?


----------

